# ?
,     931241 +  465,62,  931706,62,     17.02.05  17.08.05.,    ,   , ..       30.04.05  31.05.05. 
 ,     ,         . .   ,     ,       ,     ,     .
     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ,   -  .

     -          .
       181  ( )        .

----------

,       ,      ,     17 ,     17  31 ,     30 ,   17   30 .    ,   ,         .
 :Embarrassment:  .

----------

365 ?

----------

:           ?      .               .  ?

----------


## .

> 365 ?


   - 365/366 .



> ?


 ,   .      - .



> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

%          ,      , ..          ,    ,      %     .          . ?    ?   ,        ,  .

----------


## .

**, ,  ,         ,      .    .
    .

----------

18  2004 . N 26-08/10738
   :
_. 328.      ()      , ,  ,  ,          

1.     ,     ,   ()       ,                  () ,      ()   . 271  ,    ,  . 7 . 328  .
 , ,       ,      ,          () ,         .     ()     ,        ()     ,      .
    ()           () ,     ()      ,     () ,      ,           ( ) .
    ()    ( )  ,        ,       ()     ,          () ,      () .
    ( )   ()             ( )     () ,      .     ()    ( )          ( ).         ,              ,     () ,      ,        () ,     .
                 ,     () ,     () ,        () ,     (    29.10.2003 N 02-4-12/518-604,  16.01.2004 N 02-4-12/26/587).
2.         . 328                      (    25.07.2003 N 02-4-12/288-822).
3.       ,         (),         ,   ,   . ""  N 24      01.10.97 N 17,      01.10.97 N 02-429,      ,     (, ),   ,     (    19.08.2003 N 02-4-08/497-152).
_


,        ,        ,     .

----------


## .

**, :

N 33


N 14


 4  2000 

     ,


19.          -         ,         ( 5 ).     ,        ,     ,           "   - ",             " ,   " ( 2  34 ).

----------


## 11

-!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 :Dezl:  :Embarrassment: 

          . 10       -    42480 ,  .. .      10       43188 .     20 .     10 %.        .   :
a)	 ;
b)	  .

----------


## Alex_2008

> -!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
>           . 10       -    42480 ,  .. .      10       43188 .     20 .     10 %.        .   :
> a)	 ;
> b)	  .


 .    ,       . 
 .  2  (    ):
1 

62.1/90.1 	42 480 
90.3/68.2	  6 480 
62.3/62.1 	42 480    
62.3/91.1  	      362,63      31.03.08

62.3/91.1	     345,37         01.04.08  20.04.08
51/62.3    	43188     .


	      - 
 = --------------------------------------  *  
                  -  

 -   (  10.03.08-20.04.08)  41 
  10.03.08-31.03.08 (10.03.08  -        )
(43188-42480)/41 * 21= 362,63

  01.04.08-20.04.08 (01.04.08   )
(43188-42480)/41 * 20= 345,97

2 
62.1/90.1 	42 480 
90.3/68.2	  6 480 
58/76.1	 	42 480  
58/91.1  	362,63      31.03.08

58/91.1	 345,37         01.04.08  20.04.08

76.2/91.1    	 43188   .
91.2/58	43 188    
51/76.2	 43188  
76.1/62.1	42 480   


m c a o . r u      
   ,    ().     , ..      (365   ).
     1 8.1 ,       1.

----------

600000.    30,11,07.  30,09,07 
      16%.      ?

----------


## -2

-         ,              -   .....
,          (..  30/09/07)  16 .

----------

> 600000.    30,11,07.  30,09,07 
>       16%.      ?


    ,       30.09.07.
 ,      -

----------

2  ,         ,      ???
1 :
    ,    ()                        .       .
  ()   :
=()/100360 
-  ()
- 
-  
- 
:
600000+96000(16%)=696000 (          (30,11,07)) 
:
=(600000610,16)/100360=5856000/36000=163
    :
696000-163=695837
: 695837.

2 :
   :
pv=fv*(1-n*d)
,  pv-   
fv- 
n-, n=t/T
n-  lgns        
d-%
600000*(1-(61/360)*0.16)=582000
:582000

----------


## -2

**,   ,            .     ,      .

  1      100     0,16.     16   100

----------



----------

,          12% .   ?

----------


## SvSt

,   !!!  :Confused:  :Confused: 

 ,   01.01.09       155530.
10.06.09.      131805 .    /  23725.
  ,      .
10.06.09   -    131805 .      ,     (    /)  100699 .
  31106 .    ?

       .,     ?   :Frown: 

  .

 (  :   ,   -     .    10/06/09.   131805,   -   ,      3 . %    12,5%.)

----------

,   500000 .     1 .           270 .       20%.     (),

----------

500000*0,2*270/360=75000

----------

.
     500-N . .        .       20% .   ,   ,   , - .

----------

,  !!!
    15..,          90 .     ,        50% ?    .

----------


## 9026

10 000     1875,  3   .        ?

----------


## .

*9026*,   .
 : /  *12/3*100%

----------


## .

..    ,  *12/3    *360 ( 365)/90.

----------


## .

,   ..     -  .

----------


## Nastia_U

,       ,        ,  
     ???? !!!!

----------


## ..

> 


    ?



> ????


  - ,  .

----------


## Nastia_U

> ,       ,        ,  
>      ???? !!!!



   ,     ,  ,     ...!!

----------


## ..

> 


? ( ).



> 


 ?

----------


## Nastia_u

:Smilie:     ,         .        ,     ... :Smilie: )

----------


## ..

> .


..           ? :Smilie: 
 .162 .      , .

----------


## ..

162. 
1.  ,      153 - 158  ,   :
3)     ()         (, )   ,      ,   ,          ,   ,

----------


## Nastia_U

:Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

!
, ,  :
 90-    10 ..,  3 ,    8%. ,         .
,   !  !!!
 !

----------

.   .

,     1  2003 .,   1  2002 .   5%.        1000 .        10%.          .     ,      .

----------


## 555

.   .

,     1  2003 .,   1  2002 .   5%.        1000 .        10%.          .     ,      .[/QUOTE]

----------


## 2

!  :     9 .      ,     20% .

----------


## nadegda 87

458 000     4    .        10%      307 008 . 
          4 .

----------

